# My RGA8, or what do do with an empty cavity



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 28, 2012)

Allright, after my extremely corny topic in the ERG section I'll reveal my plans for my white RGA8. So here's the story, I took out all electronics like everyone else, installed a DiMarzio D-Activator and DiMarzio push-pull pot for split coil. Sometimes I like having a HSH superstrat with a tone knob, but this guitar was not bought with the intention of creating a billion different sounds. 

So, there's nothing in the neck pocket. I have filled up the neck pocket of a 6 string once, and although it turned out fine, I don't want to put too much time in modifications with this one. 

So I came up with this:









Yep. 

I am going to give this guitar an AT-AT theme. 
On my to-do list:
-A red Emperial logo on the upper horn
- "Blizzard 1" In a futuristic yet military looking stencil font typeface near the controls
- Of course the AT-AT driver in the neck pocket
- Orange DR Neon Strings. What's an AT-AT without laser beams?

If anyone has any cool suggestions I will gladly take them into consideration, I want this guitar to be as outrageous as can be.


----------



## devolutionary (Nov 28, 2012)

Those coated DR strings are nasty. They look cool for a while, then they start to peel and fuck with the tone. Everything else? Freaking AWESOME.


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 28, 2012)

I cant wait to see this xD


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 28, 2012)

Plug the pickup wire hole in the neck cavity to prevent leaking, then fill it with clear resin or epoxy to seal the trooper and fill the cavity to be level with the body?

Seal a couple LEDs in there too to light up the trooper and cavity.


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 28, 2012)

This is the coolest neck pickup fix I have ever seen. You win the Internet.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 29, 2012)

Dude holy shit. Yes. Too awesome. I was also thinking that you should seal him in there with some kind of resin. LEDs would be cool as hell, too.


----------



## Walterson (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, pretty "PhilX..ish" but cool.


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Nov 29, 2012)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Seal a couple LEDs in there too to light up the trooper and cavity.



Yes, that's also what I thought! Let the spirit of Star Wars move through this 8-stringy beast


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 30, 2012)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Plug the pickup wire hole in the neck cavity to prevent leaking, then fill it with clear resin or epoxy to seal the trooper and fill the cavity to be level with the body?
> 
> Seal a couple LEDs in there too to light up the trooper and cavity.


 
That's awesome! I'll check out how it can be done, LEDs first and then maybe resin. But resin is kinda permanent and irreversible. And I have to find a way to prevent leaking into the neck pocket because there's no wood between the neck pickup and neck pocket. LED's are a must have fo sho. Kinda hilarious that there's already a battery holder and room for a toggle switch, lol



Walterson said:


> Yeah, pretty "PhilX..ish" but cool.


 
Haha I didn't know him but checked out his guitars just now. Pretty cool indeed. I did it once before in 1999 or so, glued half a plastic eyeball in the socket of an Epi SG model. I'm sure I'm not the only one and probably not the first. Especially now with so much info available on the internet, it seems like everyone has done everything already.


----------



## Cuddles (Nov 30, 2012)

Rad, now if you could get Han Solo in carbonite


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 21, 2012)

I just got some good news from a friend:






Let the modding begin! The decals are in, I'll post the result soon. I'll only need one of each btw.


----------



## skeels (Dec 21, 2012)

I am going to remove all the pickups from all my guitars and replace them with Star Wars figures!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 21, 2012)

skeels said:


> I am going to remove all the pickups from all my guitars and replace them with Star Wars figures!


 
Haha make sure they're 8 strings. If not, only Yoda will fit


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 22, 2012)

I would get a pickguard,


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 23, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> I would get a pickguard,


 
You put pickguards on archtops?


----------



## Djent (Dec 23, 2012)

You could put your weed in there...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 24, 2012)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> You put pickguards on archtops?



Oops, completely missed that detail


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 24, 2012)

lolmao. A snowtrooper would fit the bill nicely in there.


----------



## teleofseven (Dec 24, 2012)

if this was my guitar, i'd put a tiny penis dildo 'ere. but that's just me...

one thing to do would be to put a bass pickup cover there, painted white. 
one of these


----------



## bluntmasta (Dec 24, 2012)

you should do the bridge pickup as han solo when he got frozen lol


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, we're getting there, now I gotta try find some LED strips


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2012)

Castin' Craft Clear Casting Resin with Catalyst


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 28, 2012)

That star wars figure is the best thing i've seen in guitars since.. forever. Great thinkin'.


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Dude holy shit. Yes. Too awesome. I was also thinking that you should seal him in there with some kind of resin. LEDs would be cool as hell, too.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 28, 2012)

lol...stormtrooper mod.

since disney bought the rights to star wars you gonna have to add some mickey ears to it.


----------



## Watty (Dec 28, 2012)

Epoxy that trooper in there naow! 

Think I remember hearing that some guys at one of the local colleges here started a band called "Hoth" and they wrote songs about the Star Wars universe. This axe seems like it'd be a perfect fit.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Dec 30, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> lol...stormtrooper mod.
> 
> since disney bought the rights to star wars you gonna have to add some mickey ears to it.


 
I'd rather get a pink Hello Kitty Squier, put a Seymour Duncan Invader in it and play grindcore with it, lol  I fear the worst for those new movies they have planned.


----------



## kn1feparty (Dec 31, 2012)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> I'd rather get a pink Hello Kitty Squier, put a Seymour Duncan Invader in it and play grindcore with it, lol  I fear the worst for those new movies they have planned.



those hello kitty squiers sound beast with a pup and bridge swap


----------



## Altar (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe I'm missing something, but how did you get a white rga8?


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 2, 2013)

I have to say, this mod would sound downright idiotic if it was mentioned to me verbally, or even if it was typed out in a forum such as this. 

BUT...

The picture says it all. It works, marvelously I might add, and now that you're giving the guitar a theme...well, that just makes it all come together perfectly. 

I can't wait for the finished product!


----------



## myxomatosis1 (Jan 10, 2013)

This is SO appropriate 
These guys also use 8 strings! 

Anchorhead - Shredisode IV - YouTube


----------



## Mukersman (Jan 10, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> I have filled up the neck pocket of a 6 string once, and although it turned out fine, *I don't want to put too much time in modifications with this one.*
> 
> 
> On my to-do list:
> ...


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 23, 2013)

Altar said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but how did you get a white rga8?


 
As far as I know it is a limited edition available to Europe only. And sold out within a few weeks. I bought this one used from a guy with small hands and impulsive GAS  



myxomatosis1 said:


> This is SO appropriate
> These guys also use 8 strings!




That's awesome! You have no idea how hard it is to play with a Stormtrooper helmet on. The part under the eyes sticks out too far so you can't see the neck of the guitar. Not to mention the fish-eye lens effect. And you can't look down because the chin of the helmet touches your chest right away.

I played once with a Darth Vader helmet on, I barely made it through the first song of the set without screwing up badly, then took it off. I just put it on and went onstage. I should have tried first. Really terrifying but the power of The Force got me through.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 23, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> That's awesome! You have no idea how hard it is to play with a Stormtrooper helmet on. The part under the eyes sticks out too far so you can't see the neck of the guitar. Not to mention the fish-eye lens effect. And you can't look down because the chin of the helmet touches your chest right away.
> 
> I played once with a Darth Vader helmet on, I barely made it through the first song of the set without screwing up badly, then took it off. I just put it on and went onstage. I should have tried first. Really terrifying but the power of The Force got me through.



My buddy played in a Boba Fett helmet (painted the colors of the Baltimore Ravens) and he had the same results, only lasted through the intro track.

At first I thought this mod was kinda dumb but not after looking at it again....it is awesome and I cannot wait til you are done


----------

